# Look at what our neighbor hit, right outside my pasture gate!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We knew we had at least one of these little buggers, but it seems we have a few more than we thought!
These where not full adults, most likely this past years kittens, do you call Bobcat babies kittens?
Anyway, dh and our oldest boy located three dens, at the back of our property, and just happened to also stumble on a Badger den as well!
Traps are out, and fingers are crossed that these twos Momma is caught soon!
BTW, it was dark at the time and the poor neighbor, when he hit these two with his truck, thought he had hit two of my dogs at first.:facepalm: he was just sick over it. Came to our door to tell us, and dh and him went back to "clean up"..and found out what he really hit!
Thanks goodness my fences are good enough that that should never happen!:thumb:


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Get the knife out! That's $200 laying there!

Wade


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Interesting. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

1shotwade said:


> Get the knife out! That's $200 laying there!
> 
> Wade


call your game warden first , get them tagged , the fine is a lot more than 200 dollars 

you can't trade bobcat without a tag

also don't touch the knife , thos will sell for a more hole carcass to some one who wants them taxidermied for a display , get the tags then start calling taxidemists ans see who wants to buy 

the will freeze fine and be good for who ever wants to buy them


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Just an FYI we, and the neighbor, already have tags, so no worries there.
He kept one and gave the other to dh. :thumb:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

good to hear , In Wisconsin bobcat tags are a lottery , it takes years of preference points to get one


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm, maybe we don't have "tags" per se, I have no idea if it is a lottery here or not..
But both guys are licensed Trappers, and I know we are in season for them, and neither guy was concerned a bit about reporting it...so I assume they must have tags, or whatever Nebraska requires....


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

They have to be tagged by a game warden by the end of fur season, just to keep track how many are caught each year. You can't sell if they don't have a tag on them.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

hercsmama said:


> We knew we had at least one of these little buggers, but it seems we have a few more than we thought!
> These where not full adults, most likely this past years kittens, do you call Bobcat babies kittens?
> Anyway, dh and our oldest boy located three dens, at the back of our property, and just happened to also stumble on a Badger den as well!
> Traps are out, and fingers are crossed that these twos Momma is caught soon!
> ...


Yes, kittens, AKA "kits"


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

We have way more of those cats here in WI than most folks realize. They really raise heck with free range chickens right during the daytime when they have kits in their dens that need weaned. About time the DNR here allows folks to just harvest them without those stupid few tags they issue...they are everywhere in this state and need a good thinning out.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

brownegg said:


> We have way more of those cats here in WI than most folks realize. They really raise heck with free range chickens right during the daytime when they have kits in their dens that need weaned. About time the DNR here allows folks to just harvest them without those stupid few tags they issue...they are everywhere in this state and need a good thinning out.


I actually saw one in Washington County way back in 1974.

No one believed me.....  :hair :happy2:


----------



## longhairboy (Feb 16, 2015)

The top one looks like it actually might be good for taxidermy purposes, but the bottom one isn't anything super special, might just be better off sending in to the fur auction (If thats what you folks do with your furs)
JMO


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

brownegg said:


> We have way more of those cats here in WI than most folks realize. They really raise heck with free range chickens right during the daytime when they have kits in their dens that need weaned. About time the DNR here allows folks to just harvest them without those stupid few tags they issue...they are everywhere in this state and need a good thinning out.



Ppl would be surprised that is roaming out here! But, I won't say a word.


----------

